# Brief rattling sound when accelerating



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a 2008 Altima 3.5SE auto trans that has developed a rattle when I accelerate after the car has been parked for several hours. I don't know if it's the CVT or something else. The first thing that comes to mind is transmission. But the rattle subsides after I drive about 1/2 block to a block. But as I accelerate for that distance, I hear a rattling sound. The fact that it goes away after a short distance is the reason I think it's transmission. My theory is the CVT fluid pooled while the car sat parked and is beginning to lubricate the system as I accelerate. After a short period, things sound normal. This suggests that it would be hard to diagnose because by the time I get the car to a tech, it wouldn't be making the noise anymore. They have to be sitting with me when I drive after it has been parked for about 3-4 hours. When it's hot and hasn't sat for very long, you don't hear anything.

Is it possible that it could something else mechanical like a timing chain, valves or lifters? I recently changed the oil so I have my doubts about that. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does the rattle occur when the car is sitting still and idling; when it's cold or when it's hot. During idle, give the gas pedal a jab to kick the RPMs up momentarily and listen for any rattle. It just might be an exhaust pipe rattle.

If the rattle only occurs while the car is moving, then it could be a problem with the CVT. Has the CVT fluid ever been changed?


----------



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

rogoman said:


> Does the rattle occur when the car is sitting still and idling; when it's cold or when it's hot. During idle, give the gas pedal a jab to kick the RPMs up momentarily and listen for any rattle. It just might be an exhaust pipe rattle.
> 
> If the rattle only occurs while the car is moving, then it could be a problem with the CVT. Has the CVT fluid ever been changed?


There is no rattle when sitting at idle, only when it's moving and only when I drive after it has sat still and has time to cool off for at least 2-3 hours. As mentioned, it subsides after about a block or so. I don't hear it again while driving after that.

Last year the CVT fluid was changed with Nissan CVT from the dealer. However it was not a full flush. I just drained what I could and replaced with the exact amount. I know a full flush is preferred but it was expensive enough just being to do what I did. That stuff is not cheap.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Transmission flushes are not recommended by Nissan. They are usually high priced gimmicks. Unless you're having some major transmission problems don't waste your money.

A flush is a pressurized fluid push through the transmission, and although a good machine can exchange around 98% of the old fluid for new, there is the possibility of damage. There is an internal liability once the transmission has some wear/aging on it. The internal seals may not handle that much force on them, and if they break, that vehicle won't be driving out of the shop, or if it does, look for big problems down the road. The unit will basically have to be rebuilt. I would recommend a fluid change only and this is what Nissan also recommends. With this service, you will not get all the fluid out of the transmission. There will be fluid trapped in the torque converter (4-6 quarts) and as much as 4 quarts trapped in other places like the cooler and cooler lines etc. You may only get 4-6 quarts of old fluid drain out.

Your description of the rattle still sounds like an exhaust pipe rattle. Check the shields around the front CAT and the exhaust pipe leading down to the second CAT. Try to determine the source of the noise; up front, middle or back of car. Shield noise can be very misleading sometimes sounding like engine noise. Does the noise only occur in drive; does it occur in any of the manual shift positions? While driving down the road, place shifter in neutral and rev the engine a little bit and see if the noise changes.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

I had a similar rattle on my car. It ended up being the exhaust manifold shield under the hood. One of the welded on nuts broke loose and they replaced it under warranty. Mine is a 2.5 so there is only the one manifold, but maybe check that while you are at it?


----------



## Bbroecker37 (Feb 9, 2020)

I’m having the exact same problem you are having. When my car is park for a few hours and has time to cool when I pull out onto the street I here a rattling noise that goes away after a minute. My car is a 2008 Altima coupe 3.5 CVT with 80,000 miles on it. I changed the fluid out at 60,000 miles. I’ve been using Valvoline CVT fluid. Today I checked the fluid while the car was running and up to temperature. The fluid was not dark at all and at the correct level. I’m thinking about taking it into the dealership to have them take a look. Just wondering if anyone else had this issue? And if so what was the issue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd refrain from using an aftermarket CVT fluid. Nissan states the following in the FSM:
*CAUTION*:
• Use only Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2. Do not mix with other fluid.
• Using CVT fluid other than Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2 will deteriorate in driveability and CVT durability, and may dam-
age the CVT, which is not covered by the warranty.


----------



## ZMorgan (Feb 13, 2021)

rogoman said:


> I'd refrain from using an aftermarket CVT fluid. Nissan states the following in the FSM:
> *CAUTION*:
> • Use only Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2. Do not mix with other fluid.
> • Using CVT fluid other than Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2 will deteriorate in driveability and CVT durability, and may dam-
> age the CVT, which is not covered by the warranty.



This is only referencing ATF fluid vs CVT fluid. Valvoline lists the NS-2 on its replacement list. Using the Valvoline CVT fluid shouldn't cause any damage.


----------



## Maria Kuhm (11 mo ago)

Urgent message for Nissan South-Africa:
We bought a 2015/6 Nissan xtrail 2,5 petrol 4x4 brand new at Nissan Menlyn Pretoria. Now it has now 138 000kms on the clock.

When the chatter noise in the engine starts ....,there is no lights or indication on the dash board that is going on to show what is going on.
And no warning on the dash bord ,and also no warning when it is going to happen or where ..we could drive on the highway with a speed of 90 to120km or in residential area driving at 30 to 60km . It only happens while driving with no warning the following happened.. The car out of the blue started chatter noise for a few seconds to a +- minute . The chatter noise 《ruk en pluk) come from the middel of the car and steering wheel, not for long . Then it stops.. sometimes . It repeats the episode like 2 to 3 times straight after it happens .Other times not ,others times kilometers further while driving.. We are so disappointed with #NissanSouth-Africa ,#Nissanswede. It went in for 3 to 4 weeks at Nissan Menlyn .They could not find the fault or problem . What do we do ? We driving a Nissan that Nissan dealers it self can't or won't repair ..and our families lives and safety is in danger and they don't seem te care ???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Maria Kuhm said:


> Urgent message for Nissan South-Africa:
> We bought a 2015/6 Nissan xtrail 2,5 petrol 4x4 brand new at Nissan Menlyn Pretoria. Now it has now 138 000kms on the clock.
> 
> When the chatter noise in the engine starts ....,there is no lights or indication on the dash board that is going on to show what is going on.
> And no warning on the dash bord ,and also no warning when it is going to happen or where ..we could drive on the highway with a speed of 90 to120km or in residential area driving at 30 to 60km . It only happens while driving with no warning the following happened.. The car out of the blue started chatter noise for a few seconds to a +- minute . The chatter noise 《ruk en pluk) come from the middel of the car and steering wheel, not for long . Then it stops.. sometimes . It repeats the episode like 2 to 3 times straight after it happens .Other times not ,others times kilometers further while driving.. We are so disappointed with #NissanSouth-Africa ,#Nissanswede. It went in for 3 to 4 weeks at Nissan Menlyn .They could not find the fault or problem . What do we do ? We driving a Nissan that Nissan dealers it self can't or won't repair ..and our families lives and safety is in danger and they don't seem te care ???


Refer back to your other thread where I had replied.


----------



## rashun.tory (10 mo ago)

jamesd3rd said:


> I have a 2008 Altima 3.5SE auto trans that has developed a rattle when I accelerate after the car has been parked for several hours. I don't know if it's the CVT or something else. The first thing that comes to mind is transmission. But the rattle subsides after I drive about 1/2 block to a block. But as I accelerate for that distance, I hear a rattling sound. The fact that it goes away after a short distance is the reason I think it's transmission. My theory is the CVT fluid pooled while the car sat parked and is beginning to lubricate the system as I accelerate. After a short period, things sound normal. This suggests that it would be hard to diagnose because by the time I get the car to a tech, it wouldn't be making the noise anymore. They have to be sitting with me when I drive after it has been parked for about 3-4 hours. When it's hot and hasn't sat for very long, you don't hear anything.
> Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin
> Is it possible that it could something else mechanical like a timing chain, valves or lifters? I recently changed the oil so I have my doubts about that. Anyone have any ideas?


One of the welded on nuts broke loose and they replaced it under warranty.


----------

